# Wet sneezes



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey sprays us when she sneezes. She will sniff sniff sniff usually around the face then sneeze and totally sprays us ewwwww. Do you think it's an allergy? She eats Orijen and ZP for dinner. It also gets my windows dirty. I am thinking about changing her to the 6 fish or switch her Fromm Surf and Turf to see if it helps.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

My penny does that too, and so did my ex LC boy chi. Tiny doesnt have any water or spray for some reason. I had asked my vet and she said that its normal just as long as its not a thick, gewy, green or yellow discharge.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily and Dottie leave wet marks from their noses on my settee when they sit there i'm sure it would spray out if they sneezed,but luckily mine don't seem to sneeze a lot


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Most likely allergies! Make sure the spray is clear. If it's not clear, she could have a sinus infection. How much is she sneezing? It could be a cold.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

lol! tillie does that! its very funny! well when she does it to someone else!  x


----------

